# Flowmaster Super 44's Installed!!!



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Okay gentlemen,

Finally, got the GTO back today with the new Flowmaster Super 44's installed. Remember, that the resonator was deleted a couple weeks ago around christmas. Here is one clip, I'll take another later on. I took it kinda easy, I didn't want to piss the neighbors off too bad!!! 

YouTube - Beast of the South East


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*wont let me upload*

Had to make new you tube account and uploaded video there click on link in above post to check it out.


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

Glad to hear you are liking the 44 series mufflers. I have had them for a while, along with an H-Pipe.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

put it on you tube. Had to make new account.


----------



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

C'mon man get on it!
Mike


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*I will*



Mikey340 said:


> C'mon man get on it!
> Mike


It is suppose to rain the next few days here in Jersey. So, I'll work on it either today or tomorrow. Let me tell ya, going down the road she sounds awesome. By far, it is the best sound that I have gotten from flomasters to date! The kodak digital camera vid does not do it much justice. But, I'll lay in to her next time around, promise! woohooo!!!! come on spring!!!!:willy:


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

NJgoat said:


> It is suppose to rain the next few days here in Jersey. So, I'll work on it either today or tomorrow. Let me tell ya, going down the road she sounds awesome. By far, it is the best sound that I have gotten from flomasters to date! The kodak digital camera vid does not do it much justice. But, I'll lay in to her next time around, promise! woohooo!!!! come on spring!!!!:willy:


i would like to here them. i have a link to my magnaflows with cut-outs. ]


what up scotty. long time no see/hear


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

EEZ GOAT said:


> i would like to here them. i have a link to my magnaflows with cut-outs. ]
> 
> 
> what up scotty. long time no see/hear


Tomorrow, I will try to get another video uploaded. Because the flows sound nasty!! It is hard to tell unless your actually next to the car in person, your pick of the magnaflows and cutouts did not seem that loud. Even though it was with windows up. I'll try to make a couple of videos while cruising and idling again. I was real easy on her. I didnt want to knock over the ole ladys camera!!!


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Resonator Deleted*

I posted a message on my superchips forum, asking questions, and had listed my mods including the resonator deleted. The representative from superchips asked how it ran with the resonator deleted and if I was having back pressure issues? Ofcourse, i have drove the goat since, and if anything she seems a bit pepier! I dont feel as if I've lost any power. Im gonna get her dynoed in the spring.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

NJgoat said:


> Tomorrow, I will try to get another video uploaded. Because the flows sound nasty!! It is hard to tell unless your actually next to the car in person, your pick of the magnaflows and cutouts did not seem that loud. Even though it was with windows up. I'll try to make a couple of videos while cruising and idling again. I was real easy on her. I didnt want to knock over the ole ladys camera!!!


yeah the cam does no justic for sound. its a whole different sound in person


----------



## PHOTOGOAT (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice sound, which 44's did you get? Part number?

I might look into that.......:cheers





NJgoat said:


> Okay gentlemen,
> 
> Finally, got the GTO back today with the new Flowmaster Super 44's installed. Remember, that the resonator was deleted a couple weeks ago around christmas. Here is one clip, I'll take another later on. I took it kinda easy, I didn't want to piss the neighbors off too bad!!!
> 
> YouTube - Beast of the South East


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Flowmaster Super 44 series!*



PHOTOGOAT said:


> Nice sound, which 44's did you get? Part number?
> 
> I might look into that.......:cheers


I also looked at the super 40's, but some guys on the forum said they were not that loud. On flowmastermufflers.com the new Super 44's are suppose to have better flow than the original 40 series(which I loved) but they dont make them offset on the same side of the muffler. The part number for the Super 44's that will fit our cars is 942549. They tuck up underneath perfect, right in the space where the factory ones were. My muffler man placed the new mufflers to where I could still un bolt the flanges and take them off and bolt something else in its place if I wanted to. The muffler case is a little smaller than the super 40 series which they show on pfyc.com as a great fit for our cars as well. I just did a little research and went with the 44's. If you like it to rumble, the 44's are your answer. I also had the resonator deleted with straight pipes, that may make a differnce as well. I saw a youtube clip of an orange '06 with headers and the super 44's and when he stepped on it, it sounded like empty tin cans. i dont get that sound with my set up. 


924549


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Listen to this*

wow



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OuDkwTk1lP8&NR=1


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

sound like spen tech. is that the stock cam


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

That is the sound I would want- how can we find out his mods?

Reminds me of my younger days at the strip.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*mods*



raspantienator said:


> That is the sound I would want- how can we find out his mods?
> 
> Reminds me of my younger days at the strip.


It was posted to the right of the video, here you go big boy!

2005 GTO, 6.0 V-8, AZPS-03 Cam, Kooks 1 7/8 headers, FAST 90 intake manifold, Volant CAI, True Dual 3 inch exhaust(no x or h pipe), Spintech Sportsman Street mufflers. (less)
Added: January 26, 2007


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks- so for a mere 5000.00 in parts, I can have that rumble too.
Ouch...This hobby is more expensive then drumming in a band. 
I should sell my octa-plus drum kit and take up bird watching.:lol:


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> Thanks- so for a mere 5000.00 in parts, I can have that rumble too.
> Ouch...This hobby is more expensive then drumming in a band.
> I should sell my octa-plus drum kit and take up bird watching.:lol:


Yea, he has got her hooked up. :agree goat watching


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Flowmaster Super 44 series!*

Ill have to say, the flowmasters sounded great on the highway today. I noticed no drone at all during cruising speeds between 55-75mph. Really impressed by super 44's. It sounds pretty bad a _ _! at idle and while crusin' at low speeds through the neighborhood. arty:


----------



## 7moon12 (Oct 1, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> Okay gentlemen,
> 
> Finally, got the GTO back today with the new Flowmaster Super 44's installed. Remember, that the resonator was deleted a couple weeks ago around christmas. Here is one clip, I'll take another later on. I took it kinda easy, I didn't want to piss the neighbors off too bad!!!
> 
> YouTube - Beast of the South East


njgoat...those sounded sweet. when my tax return check arrives in a couple of weeks(yippee!) i was thinking of going with the pacesetter headers, removing the resonator and adding the super 44's. i am probably going with welded pipes instead of bolt on for durability. my '04 a4 is bonestock right now. hope mine sounds that good !!!


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Glad you are happy with them- I had the flows on my 455 TA and I was the official alarm clock for the neighborhood at 6am from Spring to Fall.
If you have a cam, I couldn't hear it but the deep tonal quality is there. 
Those muff's will put a smile on your face each day in the GTO.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

7moon12 said:


> njgoat...those sounded sweet. when my tax return check arrives in a couple of weeks(yippee!) i was thinking of going with the pacesetter headers, removing the resonator and adding the super 44's. i am probably going with welded pipes instead of bolt on for durability. my '04 a4 is bonestock right now. hope mine sounds that good !!!



Yea, I'm glad I went with the super 44s, the case is smaller, they are black, sound great, and when its parked, it looks all factory! I did take it easy on her, On my next day off, Ill post another youtube video. Im gonna even try to have camera in car while crusin down street. Thanks.


----------

